# Mountain VIew (Bay Trail?) 15MPH speed limit.



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

They posted a sign where Stevens Creek connects to the Bay Trail 

NOTICE OF
PARKS AND RECREATION COMMISSION
AND URBAN FORESTRY BOARD AGENDA ITEM

Proposed Speed
Limits on
City Trails

WEDNESDAY, MARCH 4, 2015
7:00 P.M. OR AS SOON TEHREAFTER
SENIOR CENTER 266 ESCUELA AVENUE
MOUNTAIN VIEW

The staff report and meeting agenda will be available for viewing as of 5p.m. on Friday, February 27 on the City's website at 
City of Mountain View - Parks and Recreation Commission
Questions and comments can be emailed to Stephen Achabal
[email protected] or (650) 903-6392

The details are here
http://www.mountainview.gov/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=15368


The next step is bringing their recommendations to The BIcycle/Pedestrian Advisory Committee.

The Bicycle/Pedestrian Advisory Committee meets the last Wednesday of every month, except for the months of May, July and December (unless otherwise posted) at 6:30 p.m. in the: 

Plaza Conference Room
City Hall, 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Floor
500 Castro St.
Mountain View, CA 94040


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

That'd be fine if this was someplace like Boulder, CO (one of their examples with a 15 MPH speed limit) where you can start at your office park and within fifteen minutes be climbing Flagstaff Mountain with no traffic lights, headed north to Lyons, or on a rural loop; although here that will mean driving to work then driving elsewhere if you want to legally exercise by bike.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> They posted a sign where Stevens Creek connects to the Bay Trail
> 
> NOTICE OF
> PARKS AND RECREATION COMMISSION
> ...


From a few meetings I have been to, this speed limit was already there, just not official with signs and enforcement. Similar speed limit to all the other trails in the area. But they are finally going to be voting on my proposal to allow other types of conveyances on their trails:
- Skateboarding in Mountain View, CA. Shoreline and Stevens Creek Trails

I need to find out how that vote went, I wasn't notified of that meeting in time to attend.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Throughout the Toronto MUT system are signs saying "20 kph limit".

It's completely toothless, because:

1 It's a bylaw
2 Bylaw infractions are only investigated after complaints
3 And even if bylaw enforcement people had radar guns (which they don't),
4 There's no bylaw requiring me to have a speedometer on my bike.
5 So how would I know I'm going 35 cliks or whatever?

So, chill


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Throughout the Toronto MUT system are signs saying "20 kph limit".
> 
> It's completely toothless, because:
> 
> ...


Here it will be a municipal law where violations can theoretically lead to jail time although fines of a few hundred dollars are more typical.

The enforcement people will be using RADAR "Rangers will use mobile radar stations to make trail users aware of their speeds," and "Should staff or Rangers identify ongoing speeding or safety concerns, the Police Department could be asked for targeted assistance and trail users may be cited."

While some places the police are underfunded and have real crimes to prosecute and would not help, that's not the case here. Low crime and big budgets (Google pays a lot of taxes on their office buildings, and although California residential property tax rates are OK the total bills are substantial when starter houses run $1-$2M) means they can send an officer over to take a report when someone looses their wallet.

Being pro-active to avoid becoming a scoff-law with a fine budget seems prudent.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Still seems pretty hard to enforce. I liked the location. No agenda in having the meeting at a seniors center?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

So if you're a runner, it would be illegal to break the 4 minute mile barrier.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> 4 There's no bylaw requiring me to have a speedometer on my bike.
> 5 So how would I know I'm going 35 cliks or whatever?


Yeah, that excuse doesn't really work if you try to use it with a ranger or police officer. That whole "ignorance doesn't excuse" thing and all..


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

The Bicycle/Pedestrian Advisory Committee meets tomorrow March 25th which is the last Wednesday of the month.


----------



## Dr_UNIX (Dec 17, 2014)

Last week I saw a new sign posted. There are three meetings for a "1-year review" of the trail speed limit. I didn't have any means to take a picture or write down the info, so I've been looking for info on the Mt.View site. What I've found so far:

```
</BR></BR>
```
http://www.mountainview.gov/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=20767

```
</BR></BR>
```
Parks and Recreation Commission and Urban Forestry Board, City of Mountain View

```
</BR></BR>
```
Senior Center - 266 Escuela Avenue

```
</BR></BR>
```
Agenda

```
</BR></BR>
```
6.1 16-704 UPDATE OF ONE-YEAR-TRIAL-MULTIMODAL FORMS OF TRANSPORTATION AND SPEED LIMITS ON CITY TRAILS

```
</BR></BR>
```
Recommendation: Review and forward a recommendation to the City Council to adopt an Ordinance to Amend Chapter 38, Article IV, of the Mountain View City Code Regulating the Use of City Trails.

```
</BR></BR>
```
Attachments: Staff Report ATT 1 - 2012-2016 Trail Count Data

```
</BR></BR>
```
The staff report and trail count is at

```
</BR></BR>
```
 http://mountainview.legistar.com/gateway.aspx?M=F&ID=ce6867b1-6cbf-4a27-9d19-8113494456ff.pdf

```
</BR></BR>
```
-and-

```
</BR></BR>
```
http://mountainview.legistar.com/gateway.aspx?M=F&ID=c7374c37-6e39-4556-9f7b-70de9ebf4e79.pdf

```
</BR></BR>
```
respectively.


----------



## Dr_UNIX (Dec 17, 2014)

How the hell do you get line breaks in this silly vBulletin "editor"?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Dr_UNIX said:


> Last week I saw a new sign posted.


Trail Speed Limit Review
The below meetings will be held to review the changes made in 2015 to the City of Mountain View Code regarding trail use.

Parks and Recreation Commission - 10/13, 266 Escueala Avenue, 7:00p.m.
Bicycle and Pedestrian Advisory Committee - 10/26, 500 Castro Street, 6:30p.m.
City Council - 11/1, 500 Castro Street. Meeting times subject to change, please confirm on city website

Questions? Please call 650-903-6392


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, they're only reviewing the trial allowing electric bikes, scooters, and skateboards because City Council made the speed limit permanent when they passed the law.


----------



## Dr_UNIX (Dec 17, 2014)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Actually, they're only reviewing the trial allowing electric bikes, scooters, and skateboards because City Council made the speed limit permanent when they passed the law.


Sad that the four Commmissioners (and the general public) were not aware that they were not also considering the 15 MPH speed limit. It wasn't until after the Staff report and time to make motions was everyone made aware of the situation.

The four Commissioners seemed rather surprised when they learned they were not reviewing the 15 MPH speed-limit as part of a 1-year trial.


----------

